# fx5 filter



## ligs (Sep 20, 2009)

does anybody know if the fx5 come with everything i need to get it up and running out the box. also do i have to re cycle my tank with new filter or just go with it.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

ligs said:


> does anybody know if the fx5 come with everything i need to get it up and running out the box. also do i have to re cycle my tank with new filter or just go with it.


Hi
The FX5 only come with the foam, so you will need bio media.


----------



## ligs (Sep 20, 2009)

Can I use the bio max from my other filters or do I have to buy new? Whats the best set up for the fx5? The foam blocks that it comes with an bio max? And shoulid I use the pre filter media an carbon also not sure I never had a can. 
thanks


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

ligs said:


> Can I use the bio max from my other filters or do I have to buy new? Whats the best set up for the fx5? The foam blocks that it comes with an bio max? And shoulid I use the pre filter media an carbon also not sure I never had a can.
> thanks


Yes you can probably use the bio max from your other filters.

In my opinion there's no "best" set up, everyone have different tanks and needs. I personally just loaded my FX5 with bio media and a bag of Seachem Purigen.


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

> In my opinion there's no "best" set up, everyone have different tanks and needs. I personally just loaded my FX5 with bio media and a bag of Seachem Purigen.


+1

I have the same setup with my FX5, two layers of Biomax and a layer of Purigen. Purigen keeps my water crystal clear, I mean crystal. Just make sure you do some reading as far as does and donts. Reading through the user manual online before you get it is probably a good idea as well. As far as productivity and ease of setup and use, not many filters are better than the FX5.


----------



## ligs (Sep 20, 2009)

OK I orderd my fx5 today should have it in about 5 days cant wait. Watched some vids on it the thing is huge!!! Its like having a shop vac under ur tank lol... thanks for the info. will update when I get it up and running.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I think you'll be shocked how much biomax that thing will hold.

I went the Seachem Matrix route - but it was expensive ($18/tray) and I didn't fill the tray completely!; however, everyone I talked to gave it the highest praises. It should last a LONG time.


----------



## ligs (Sep 20, 2009)

Can I use the plastic bio balls in this filter


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Not heard of anyone doing that - my concern would be the sheer water flow through there.

Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

I wouldnt use the bio balls, don't think theyre recommended in it.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

Totally not trying to hijack here but with a search I found this thread and my questions are right in line with the OP, I am considering a fx5 very soon here, just wanna get the exact names sizes etc of what other stuff I should stick in it, 90 gallon cichlids, about 2 dozen total juvi mbamba & yellow labs with a few syno petricola catfish.

Like to get the water nice and clear and provide biological benefits.

for example Seachem Purigen was mentioned, but how much do i get? I see it online and it ranges from 100ml for $8 range up to 500ml for $25 range and ALOT more for the 1L sizes, and does that stuff have to go into a bag to contain it or does it lay in the tray loose?

I see the biomax loose 500g per box about $10 each, for the fluval fx5 would i want to get like 3 of these? (based on one tray of purigen and 2 trays of biomax)?

never had a can either btw and hopefully this thread will help me the op and others who find it down the road...


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

I personally use 750 grams of biomax in the bottom and middle media baskets. That is three boxes total. If you search on ebay you may be able to find cheaper deals. In my top layer I have 500mL of Purigen. The Purigen is very fine and needs a mesh filter bag. I bought three mesh filter bags at Petsmart for .99c each and they work just fine. I double bagged them to ensure no purigen gets out. I have 250mL x 2 in the top basket. So there are two different media bags filled with it. I do this so when I regenerate one I can leave on in. This stuff last a long time and is somewhat expensive but for the job it does I am happy with my purchase.

There are many other good forms of media but this is one I like personally, the FX5 lets you do a lot of different stuff and is a very productive filter.

I hope I helped you out a little bit here.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

yes helped me a lot thank you!

Glaneon, using the matrix, did you also use a mesh bag or leave it loose?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Funny, I had one of each at first. My filter spit out a few chunks initially... after I bought some 12x15 bags, I decided to bag both.

I have matrix in middle & bottom baskets, then carbon (12x5 sock) w/purigen in the top.

Because the Purigen says each 250ml (1 bottle for me) treats 250gal (twice my tank size), I used half the bottle and stuck it in the middle of my carbon "sock".

I figure I'll change out the purigen in six months (as directed).

Wlyons, if you have a 90gal tank, why not just use a the recommended amount of 90ml? you're using 500ml - more than 5x the amount... and I dont think it will increase it's useful period (even if it did, 3 years? eww)


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I haven't got one yet but am trying to gather Info on it. Thanks for the input!


----------



## ligs (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok I got my fx5 about 2 days ago got it all set up and running.I filled media baskets bottom basket biomax. middel basket pre filter and biomax. top tray 250m purgen and some filter floss.I rinsed all media.and baskets foam blocks everything.When I started it up water got a littl cloudy normal. but it has been almost 3 days water still cloudy is the tank going through cycle I used the biomax from old filters what u think


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Good to use biomax from old (were they running?) filters.

You won't need pre-filter once the tank is up and running - having them in beginning will help pick up some of the initial debris from tank setup.


----------



## ligs (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes the biomax was from the two filters I had running. Came out of the filters went into the fx5 and I did not clean them. Just the new media


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I get my fx5 TODAY!
I am wondering I had an old aquaclear 110 that bit the dust, still have the media from it the in box new, can i just toss say the aquaclear biomax in bag into the tray of the fx5 here, also ok to just toss in an aquaclear carbon bag too?

I know the shapes aren't perfect (long rectangular bag vs round) but overall it would still work ok wouldn't it?


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

It will work but I doubt that will be enough media and I don't think the bacteria will still be alive after being dormant.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

Both the biomax and carbon are new just stock of materials i never used on the 110, right now on that take I have 2 penguin 350's, should I take the media cartridges out and lay them into one of the trays, (to try and keep any biological bacteria they may contain within the tank).

The penguins will be coming off the tank once the FX5 is in place.

Bill


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Also, squeeze any sponge mud you have into the tank/filter.

I would say you could take the bio filtration out of each Penguin and put it in the FX5. As long as it lays in there and water will flow past it.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok FX5 is home with me here, also picked up a few things at the store to use in it, I would like your guys input on which layer these should go in

Fluval Biomax circular blocks with holes 500g
Fluval Pre-Filter 6 sided blocks with center holes 750g
Fluval Polishing Pads
Fluval Fine Filter Pads

This is what I am guessing based on what the Fluval Book says

Top Basket (1)
Pre-Filter Blocks

Middle Basket (2)
BioMax Blocks and 1 or two used cartridges from my current penguin 350 filter (in an attempt to preserve some of the biological bacteria in the tank)? The penguin 350 cartridges are nice cuz they are plastic framed, figured it couldn't hurt to stick one in the middle basket ontop of the biomax blocks if it will fit...

Bottom Basket (3)
Fine Filter Pad
OR
Fine Filter Pad with a Polishing Pad beneath it, so it goes thru the fine then thru the polishing in that bottom basket or is that a nono?

If stacking those in bottom basket isn't ok, then after I do my first maintenance on it internally maybe swap out the Bottom Basket (3) Fine Filter Pad with a Polishing Pad.

Gonna watch the dvd and read the book for a bit tonight before starting but figured I would ask this before i build it up basket wise internally to make sure I am doing a good combination.

My tank is a 90 gallon with about 2 dozen small to medium yellow labs and mbambas, and 12 baby synodontis petricola catfish btw.


----------



## ligs (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok the way I did mine was biomax bottom basket if u have polishing pads put pads then biomax. Then in middle basket biomax + pre filter. And top I used a bag of carbon and bag of purgen. After a few weeks u can change out the polishing pads with fine filter pads just opinion. Use what ever U want and what ever U want there is a lot of options. What I am going to do today is change mine around a littl fine filter pads in bottom with biomax on top. Midele stay the same with biomax. And the top going to pack with filter floss and the bag of carbon and purgen and see what happens then should b good for a few months. Hope this helps


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

How is your water coming along using the FX5?

I have well water very hard very blah, white tub looks rust colored for baths even with the softener and prefilters on in the house.

My tank since day one with no fish has always looked "cloudy" on it's best day, hoping the fx5 here with the filter media I mentioned above will help somewhat to clear mine up, especially the polishing and fine filters in there... (crossing fingers).

Here is what My tank looks like from the side view (90 gallon 48inches wide) and I had 2 penguin 350 filters running 24/7, even before fish that cloudiness has never gone away after 2-3 months.

I had JUST installed the fx5 yet didn't turn it on yet, wanted to get a "before pic" to see what if any of it clears up over the next day or two or three.

On the opposite side of the tank I put the Fluval dvd case as something to "see" as reference.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Unfortunately the DVD is really made for the 300 & 400 series - no REAL help for the FX5, especially since the water flow is opposite (in the 300/400, it goes bottom to top).

Great idea on the picture & reference item across the tank.

Give the FX5 a week and it should be great.

Make sure the tank is cycled before doing anything further to try and clear it up.

then if it doesn't - and it's just your tap water causing it, I would ues some Seachem Clarity. Use it for one time (or water change) fix - but not for a condition in in your tank, because it won't fix algae, etc.. it just makes it go away short term.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

Woke today its clearer than yesterday for sure visually, so hoping that polishing pad is doing its job here, I sure am making it work that's for sure not from a fish or tank standpoint but surely from the water condition out of the tap standpoint.

The dvd menu had 2 parts left was all the 100-400 series and how to install care for and the right was 100% dedicated to the FX5, watched it a few times and read the book to totally confirm I got all the checkpoints ready before turning it on etc.

I thought the FX5 side of the dvd was very informative, altho I had seen them on youtube too (same video), I plan on watching the other parts too for the smaller filters as I have a 40 gallon bow front I want to change out the filter on and possibly go with a fluval 305 type setup eventually.

Will take another pic in a few days see what or how it is doing visual wise having that dvd cover across the tank "should" help too..


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Hmm.. maybe I missed that DVD menu option. I shall re-check!
(and yeah, after using canister filters - I really want to replace all HOBs with them)


----------



## ligs (Sep 20, 2009)

My water is clear just not crystal. I did 50% wc yesterday and changed my media around in the fx5 add fine filter pads. I hope by the time I get home from work its crystal clear if not just going to leave it alone. My other tank 75g has 1 ac110 and peguin 400 and it was cloudy for a month just did normal wc and all ot the sudden crstyal clear we will see.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

Having an issue here tonight, my fish are all just listless, fed them and they didn't even chase it like normal, they are breathing heavy too which is again odd since for a few months now all has been fine till i changed my filter out yesterday...

My temp is 78.8 and I have changed nothing other than swapping out the penguin filters with the FX5, all of the media in the FX5 was rinsed very well, just no idea why they are all now looking bad here....

My gut says to do a partial water change probably going to see if that helps tonight here, and I do have a fresh water kit I will run some tests see what comes from it but I am stumped as to what's going on here and sad i might loose some fish...

Ughh


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I did notice there is no water surface movement now that I have the FX5 in there, the penguins had the surface rippling, I am gonna try a long airstick thing in there with a pump to see if maybe getting some air and surface movement going too...


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

Man I am so bummed here, 3 of the baby syno petricola catfish were just drifting, i netted them and moved to a 40 gallon 2 seem to have picked back up, I did a 25% water change on the big tank, also added bausman fish tonic to the tank, and also that air stick in there, the labs seem to have picked up with normal behavior not breating heavy etc, but the catfish (who i can't really net cuz there is tons of rock in there) are sorta just on the bottom in the big stack of rocks area...

I am going to guess without ripping out everything in there to get them out, i might lose a few by morning, still stumped as to what has caused this tho since the only thing I did was swap out the 2 penguin filters for the fx5 and all media in the fx5 was rinsed well, ugh...

Bill


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

You moved your bio-media over from the HOB's?

Check ammonia level.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

You're supposed to have the FX5 output about an inch below the surface of the water and angle the jet so it agitates the surface. Mine produces heavy ripples and no issues.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I actually did adjust the heads closer to the top and angled one upward that sure did make things move thanks for the tip!

I will be doing a full water test today, and took a bottle of tap water that I am gonna check with our water dept about to see if anything is out of whack there or not.

I didn't have any bio materials from the penguins exccept the bio wheels, i had planned on sticking the cartridges in the fx5 from the penguin even if it was just one or two but honestly forgot to do it and they are dried out in trash now ughhh.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Without having any seeded media in there, it sounds like your tank is going to have to re-cycle. If you can't move the fish to a cycled tank until it does, you'll have to monitor the water params real close and do plenty of changes to keep the fish healthy. Maybe look into getting some of that Bac in a bottle, like Dr Tims, to help things along.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

This sounds goofy but would it help if i took the filter media out of an exisitng tank (in another part of the house) and just let that float in the tank?

I am about to change the filters on my 40 gallon, could just put the filter media from it (existing tank with fish, time to change the filter) into the 90 gallon and let it just float for a week or two...


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

FTLOSM, didn't you fishless cycle your tank already?


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

Yep I did actually before i put any fish in all my rocks gravel etc I put the 2 penguins on there and ran prime and a cycle product in there then tested it with a few labs, all were good so then i went full tank of fish.

Figured the rocks and gravel held some of that biological stuff, but will consider getting more... but thought if i moved a filter media that was used into it from another tank it might help?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Ahh.. going from 2 to full... yeah, you didn't have enough BB to cover that.

It should pick up fast though. As DrgRcr said, watch your levels and do water changes as needed.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

Well the full load of fish was in there almost 2 months here with no problems until i changed the filters out and added the fx5 on Saturday, but hoping if i keep ontop of it small often water changes etc i can keep them happy, after the water change i did late last night i noticed two of my mbamba already spawning and this morning the moms mouth is HUGE FULL, and they all ate well today so things are looking good or at least better than yesterday was.


----------



## ligs (Sep 20, 2009)

I have to say I did the output mod 1" cpvc 90 what a difference. Water flow 10x better nice surface movement well worth the 1$ Tank looking good now.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

Lost by that comment but very interested.... cpvc 90?


----------



## ligs (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok replace the fx5 dual outlet with a 1" 90 cpvc fitting. Search fx5 output mod there is some pics. What a difference in water movement everything goes rite to intake no more debris floating in water.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

Think i found it here,

http://www.innovationlandscaping.com/fx5/nozzle.html

Cool site will have to do some reading on other ideas....


----------



## ligs (Sep 20, 2009)

That is it. I think the output was the main issue with mine.
all good crystal now


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Odd, I put my at about a 120Ã‚Â° to each other and have no issues.

I guess it all depends on where you put your intake and exhaust.
My intake is 23.5" from left wall (6' tank)
My exhaust is 28" from right wall.

Both angled slightly upwards to disturb the surface


----------



## armydave1709 (Aug 16, 2009)

I did the spray bar mod from that same site with the elbow, and I love the surface movement it creates. On a 4 ft tank it makes the entire surface ripple, now it's on a 6 ft tank and still ripples a bit more than 4 ft of the surface.


----------

